# Replace Battery in Auto Door Remote Lock



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Go to a watch shop. They can probably pop it open.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uY2rk-jF-o


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, for starters, if there is no tiny screw holding case together, it is likely simple "pop the cover" case. A utility knife blade inserted between the halves and little pressure.. I am yet to see a key fob or case that required a special tool.
Also, go Subbies forum, plenty of those, guys will indulge you.
Or simple Googling...
http://www.ehow.com/how_7363399_replace-keyless-entry-subaru-forrester.html


----------

